
Samsung Galaxy Nexus Leaked: Image, Specs And Launch Date - tilt
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/18/samsung-galaxy-nexus-leaked-image-specs-and-launch-date/
======
ck2
1280x720 in a 4.5 inch device is staggering.

Can you imagine having one of these just 10 years ago? (first ipod was 2001)

Makes me wonder what we'll have in 2020

~~~
masklinn
> 1270x720 in a 4.5 inch device is staggering.

4.65", not 4.5

That's not really staggering, the screen is huge but at ~316dpi that's a lower
density than a Sharp IS03 or an iphone 4.

~~~
drivebyacct2
iPhone 4 = 326 PPI

Prime = 313 PPI

It's barely lower density and it's AMOLED. It's gorgeous.

~~~
mistermann
Any idea, is it AMOLED+, as on the GS2? (Or, have they dropped the +
designation as all post GS2's will be AMOLED+)?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I'm guessing it's not going to be 'plus' (or +).

For Samsung AMOLEDs the plus branding means standard RGB rather than pentile
RGBG. At the supposed density I don't think I see much gain from not using
pentile. The stated reason for not using pentile in the Galaxy S II was that
the large size of the screen combined with the relatively low resolution put
it outside of the sweet-spot for pentile RGBG.

------
nextparadigms
I think it looks pretty sweet, and I finally got my desire for a native HD
display. Now let's see what Android 4.0 is all about.

------
spydum
On a related note, just looking at Android adoption, it's really interesting
to see Android devices turning up the heat.

In the US alone: iPhones are 28% of market.. Android phones: 43%:
[http://blog.nielsen.com/nielsenwire/online_mobile/in-u-s-
mar...](http://blog.nielsen.com/nielsenwire/online_mobile/in-u-s-market-new-
smartphone-buyers-increasingly-embracing-android/)

Compare to July.. 39% and 28%:
[http://blog.nielsen.com/nielsenwire/online_mobile/in-u-s-
sma...](http://blog.nielsen.com/nielsenwire/online_mobile/in-u-s-smartphone-
market-android-is-top-operating-system-apple-is-top-manufacturer/)

~~~
saturdaysaint
Up until now, I'd argue that the comparison has been kind of apples and
oranges. Being limited to one carrier has been a huge disadvantage to Apple in
terms of mass adoption, and the shadow of "the next iPhone" even loomed large
over the February Verizon launch. An iPhone launch across all the major
carriers is huge - it's not unimaginable that people will just "buy Apple"
without the carrier restrictions. In terms of market share, the next 6 months
will be far more indicative than the last three years.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
> An iPhone launch across all the major carriers is huge -it's not
> unimaginable that people will just "buy Apple" without the carrier
> restrictions

How boring that world would be.

~~~
saturdaysaint
I'm not saying it's good or bad, but that _is_ how the mp3 player and now
tablet market turned out, despite a lot of credible competition.

------
CountHackulus
I'm glad they're not cramming a ton of megapixels into that camera. Let's just
hope they took a hint from Nokia and stuck a decent lens on it.

~~~
ajross
The Galaxy S and S II have very acceptable cameras. This might be expected to
inherit the same design. Samsung's camera app, on the other hand, is a
disaster. But one would expect this will ship with a Google integration
instead.

------
ansgri
This is too big and lacks hardware 'home' button. I almost like Galaxy S 2,
yet it feels slightly too big. I accidentally press sensor buttons all the
time, but the home button is really convenient.

------
zer0her0
Anyone else wish they weren't working w/ Samsung, to me the phone just looks
like a cheap 3GS knock off. I loved my N1, hell even the G1 was decent for
it's time, this just looks so meh to me(here's to hoping the software is the
WOW part)

~~~
ajross
Uh... it's a touch screen with a computer inside of it. What sort of "look"
were you expecting? By that standard, how is the 4/4S not a "3GS" knockoff?

Seriously, smartphones all look the same today (modulo the occasional models
with hardware keyboards). If you really believe otherwise, you're _way_ too
close to the industry.

~~~
mgcross
If you're looking at a powered-off screen only, maybe all smartphones look the
same. Do all laptops look the same? The design and construction of the bezel,
sides and back of a smartphone contribute significantly to the user's
experience. Design also serves to differentiate devices with very similar
hardware and capabilities in a crowded market.

GP may have been referring to build quality/materials, but I could be wrong.
HTC devices tend to use more metal and non-slip surfaces that feel solid, as
opposed to Samsung's plastic. SGS2 vs HTC Amaze for instance.

I personally think Samsung phones _look_ better, but don't feel as robust as
most HTC phones.

------
gcb
no trackball with alerts like the first nexus.

i'm unimpressed.

~~~
ricefield
one, that's absolutely ridiculous, if you match up all the improvements to
both hardware and software between the N1 and the NP. being unimpressed makes
you sound like a whiny bitch.

two, according to GigaOM, there is a LED notification:
[http://gigaom.com/mobile/nexus-prime-specifications-image-
le...](http://gigaom.com/mobile/nexus-prime-specifications-image-leaked-
nttdocomo/)

------
nixarn
Yet another resolution for devs to worry about. Thankfully iOS makes it easy
for developers.

~~~
erd
Android isn't as closely tied to raw screen resolution as you'd think. The
device is probably normal-hdpi, which would match most other high-end devices.
I'd suspect most apps will work without any tweaks at all.

------
BonoboBoner
Sorry for the rant, I am sure people will downvote me, but this has to get out
now:

Why does it has to have those ugly buttons in the front?

If you watch the introduction keynote of the iPhone, you' ll see that the
entire point of the big-screen-smartphones was to get rid of all those
confusing buttons and let the screen handle any input possibilites that are
valid to the current context.

I dont care whether it has a better camera, a faster CPU and all of those
things, if you force me to look at those ugly buttons every time I hold this
thing in my hands, the clear winner (for me) will always be the more
minimalistic device, which is the iPhone in my humble opinion.

~~~
angryasian
if they are software buttons, i have no doubt they will be customizable.

The buttons are incredibly useful. The back button in Android is incredibly
convenient. In ios you click on a link from an app, launches the browser now
you have to figure out how to go back. Either hold down the home button or as
I see a lot of people, go back to dashboard and launch app again. On android a
things are able to be shared between apps. Example I take a picture, I can
send it right away to dropbox, photoshop.. do what I need to do and press the
back button. The menu button is always consistent, no need to try to figure on
an app by app basis. This is preferable for myself at least.

------
swombat
I hate to be the one to point that out, but... does anyone really care what
exactly the Galaxy Nexus looks like? It's just a phone that will sell, maybe,
a few million units, which is nice, but not particularly significant in
comparison to the 120million+ predicted for "that other phone"...

~~~
quandrum
It's the first phone with a major new release of the best-selling mobile
operating system.

While the phone itself won't sell as many copies as the 4S, Ice Cream Sandwich
will have a larger install base than iOS5. There's a lot of people interested
in what's in it.

~~~
adestefan
I wish they would stop with the not so cutsy dessert names. It really makes it
confusing to keep track of what's what.

~~~
bad_user
Android version numbers are not search-engine friendly because minor releases
are pretty major, and searching for "Android 4" will actually yield results
for "Android 2.3.4".

I like full code names for releases as it eliminates confusion.

~~~
jonknee
Google's SERP for Android 4 returns hits about Ice Cream Sandwich as
expected... Also, it just launched today, a general lack of cotent may be what
you're running up against.

